# pKoLa Pier 4/3 the few of the pomps



## grubZ850 (Feb 22, 2011)

caught it right at day light... from 6:20am to 7:30am there was a total of maybe 10 including mine caught... but other then that we "SEEN" about 10 lingCOD's and 1 lost on the pilling...


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey are those fresh cig's ?


----------



## grubZ850 (Feb 22, 2011)

yep... it was caught about a week ago but there was maybe about a dozen caught today thoe


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Nice...


----------

